# whatever happened to the mailing lists?



## Pegasus711 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello.

I've posted a few queries on some mailing lists and none of them would find their way into the archives. It appears they moved from mailman to something else but it _looks_ like it doesn't get updated or perhaps there's an issue there of which I am unaware?

Does anyone of you know more?


----------



## Jose (Jun 13, 2021)

It seems that this link (available through the main website) is broken:





						Welcome to the FreeBSD mailing list archive!
					






					docs.freebsd.org
				




The Mailman interface still works:


			lists.freebsd.org Mailing Lists
		


However, Mailman is caught up in the Python 3 migration disaster so this may change soon.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 13, 2021)

Index of /archives/


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 14, 2021)

As Jose says, it could be due to the migration of mailing list interface or something. Look at the archives for freebsd-drivers mailing list. It is hard to imagine no one sent anything after April 2021. In fact I've posted a couple messages myself which didn't appear. Which is what prompted me to ask.

Now that I know its a python 2 to 3 migration issue is there any other way to look at the archives? Does the administrators know of this? Perhaps they do but can't expedite the fix. Any thoughts?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 14, 2021)

Pegasus711 Did you click my link?


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi drhowarddrfine . Yes I did. And when I use that to navigate to freebsd-drivers I see this





Where are other messages posted in May 2021? June 2021? Is it only for this particular list? I don't know. But this one definitely doesn't seem to be updated


----------



## diizzy (Jun 14, 2021)

The "old" mailmain archives are located here


			Index of /pipermail/


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 14, 2021)

diizzy yes which is it doesn't have any activity post April 2021.


----------



## diizzy (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes? It's a very low traffic list. I'd assume -arch and -current to be used for most communication
https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-drivers/ <-- current archive as noted here https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/whatever-happened-to-the-mailing-lists.80871/post-517111


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 14, 2021)

diizzy Well it at least should have messages that I sent right? Doesn't even have those. Perhaps those messages never got registered even though my email got sent


----------



## diizzy (Jun 14, 2021)

Did you register to the list otherwise it'll be discarded by default afaik


----------



## bobmc (Jun 15, 2021)

Jose said:


> caught up in the Python 3 migration disaster


In a related matter, the Port Monitoring system broke several months ago because Python. Perhaps no developer has time or motivation to restore it between Python changes.


----------



## Vull (Jun 15, 2021)

Python 3 migration disaster? Sounds pretty scary. Obviously I'm out of the loop. Installed kde5 from packages again last Friday, 11 June, and was concerned when I noticed the following messages from the pkg installer, all referencing EOL Python 2.7 and the date of Wednesday, 23 June:
	
	



```
Message from libkgapi-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kmailtransport-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from akonadi-calendar-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====

Message from messagelib-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from calendarsupport-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from mailcommon-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from libksieve-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from eventviews-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from incidenceeditor-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from mbox-importer-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:
        
Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kdepim-runtime-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kmail-account-wizard-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from pim-sieve-editor-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from akonadi-import-wizard-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from plasma5-kdeplasma-addons-5.20.5:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from parley-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kalgebra-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from marble-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from pim-data-exporter-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from korganizer-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kontact-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kmail-20.12.3:

--
KDE Applications versions of Akonadi, KMail, and Kontact use large
messages on the local machine. The default size on FreeBSD is too
small, which causes local connection problems, and Akonadi-based
applications will be flaky (e.g. mailboxes do not display, messages
cannot be found). Increasing the buffer size is recommended:

        sysctl net.local.stream.recvspace=65536
        sysctl net.local.stream.sendspace=65536
--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kdepim-addons-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====

Message from kalarm-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kaddressbook-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from grantlee-editor-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====

Message from akregator-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from akonadiconsole-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kdeedu-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via misc/parley.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kdepim-20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-06-23.
=====
Message from kde5-5.20.5.20.12.3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses EOL Python 2.7 via deskutils/kdepim.
```
That equals 31 deprecated ports.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 15, 2021)

Not withstanding qt5-webengine takes 16hours to compile on my PC.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 15, 2021)

Vull said:


> Python 3 migration disaster? Sounds pretty scary. Obviously I'm out of the loop.


It's something everybody had to deal with. I ran into it while compiling different ports on different machines.

It wasn't such a disaster once I looked at /usr/ports/UPDATING to see what it wanted so portmaster could continue the build.


----------



## Vull (Jun 15, 2021)

Glad MATE DE has no deprecated ports right now. I always have high hopes for KDE and few disappointments but seems like they're often caught in such tight deadline squeezes. Thanks and best regards to the KDE development team.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 15, 2021)

Python is an essential part of many building scripts, which compiles code.
Many developers don't care much about building scripts and more about their own code.
But the problems where foreseable.


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 16, 2021)

bobmc said:


> In a related matter, the Port Monitoring system broke several months ago because Python. Perhaps no developer has time or motivation to restore it between Python changes.


So I am going with an assumption that a similar thing happened with the mailing list backend for the drivers list. So is there any other venue that budding FreeBSD driver developers (such as yours truly) can use to post queries on it?

Additionally,  who maintains that particular list? It looks like no matter what message you post there, it seems to be getting lost. And yes I am subscribed to it so my messages should normally appear within a few minutes at max (ideally).


----------



## tingo (Jun 17, 2021)

FWIW, for any given message in a mailing list (at least FreeBSD ones - there might exist exceptions somewhere on the internet) you can check the headers and find something like this:

```
List-Archive: https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-stable
```
so it is reasonably easy to figure out where the archive for a mailing list is at any give point in time.


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 20, 2021)

tingo said:


> FWIW, for any given message in a mailing list (at least FreeBSD ones - there might exist exceptions somewhere on the internet) you can check the headers and find something like this:
> 
> ```
> List-Archive: https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-stable
> ...


I do know where the archives are brah! It's at https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-drivers/ 

My concern is that my messages aren't getting posted for some reason.


----------



## tingo (Jun 21, 2021)

Pegasus711 said:


> I do know where the archives are brah! It's at https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-drivers/
> 
> My concern is that my messages aren't getting posted for some reason.


So, have you tried posting to the help address for this list already?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 21, 2021)

Generally …



Pegasus711 said:


> whatever happened to the mailing lists?



Whilst migration progresses, please make this memorable address a starting point:

<https://lists.freebsd.org/>

– it's the primary index.



Jose said:


> … link (available through the main website) is broken: …



Thanks, the linked page works, however some of what's there is outdated (misleading). Someone should please make a report in Bugzilla.

For *www.freebsd.org* site content:

<https://bugs.freebsd.org/> ▶ … website
For bugs affecting the sites for e-mail archives, the route is different:

<https://bugs.freebsd.org/> ▶ … other issues: … ▶ Services


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you graham. I noticed that I was using outlook for sending messages and it doesn't seem to play well with mailman. Regardless IMHO the migration should only be declared working after a thorough review. Until then, they should still use the old one


----------

